# Situational Issue time!



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Other. I'd stop him, but I would not beat him up. I'd try to hold him down until cops arrive.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Depends. My grandfather used to tell me to shut the hell up, and I don't think he was abusive, he came from a generation when children were sternly disciplined if they were being incorrigible. ON THE OTHER HAND, he was notorious for being very kind to small children and the furry animals, and he actually was easier on me than a lot of people, except when it came to academics, he didn't like the idea of "riding someone's ass" like how some parents hover and criticize, he was more respectful of a person's individuality and personal space, he gave me plenty of peace and privacy and material gifts and opportunities to learn, but I think that also had a lot to do with him being ISTJ and having developed Fi by the time I knew him, as I was not even born until he was in his 50s.

So if a child was being obnoxious and a Southern father from a small town said "shut the hell up" and smacked his hands or something, I would presume he knew what he was doing and why.

Now if you mean like saying "fuck you you worthless piece of shit" and smacking the child in the face, I'd probably go get someone, like tell other people. I'm not sure I could confront a child abuser alone, directly in a public place if they were a stranger and I was uncertain of their sanity, sobriety, and IQ. I'd go get help or the support of other people to help the kid.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Holgrave said:


> Stand there awkwardly wondering if I should intervene until the man yells at me. Then I'd walk away quickly and feel guilty about it for the longest time.


What the...I don't even...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

MissBlossom said:


> I would get very frustrated. It depends on if the violent person is a parent or a stranger. If it is a parent, then I can't do anything about it; only to feel sorry for the kid. If it is a stranger, then of course I would have to save the kid.


Yes, you can do something about it if it is a parent, and it's really abuse. CPS doesn't come take kids away from their parents for little piddly crap, they won't even take children who are verbally abused usually, but a public scene involving actively *beating* the child, or hitting them in the face, and calling the kid a "fucker" or something like that could warrant investigation, trust me.

I've called CPS on my neighbors before, anonymously, when I lived in Vegas. 

You can protect children from their parents over stuff that just about EVERYONE would agree is abuse: beatings, bruises, starvation, neglect, etc.

Spankings? Hand smacking? No. That's really a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

Depends how seriously the guy is attacking the child. If it's just spanking I'd disprove, but I wouldn't do anything about it. If it was more serious I imagine I'd try to stop them.


----------



## AnEmotionalArtist (Nov 9, 2012)

SkyRunner said:


> I would call the police and stay until they arrived. Also I would try to protect the child and keep the man's focus on me rather than the kid's until help arrived.


Same for me ^^^^^^


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

fourtines said:


> What the...I don't even...


It's my honest answer. If you don't like it then pretend it isn't there.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

SkyRunner said:


> I would call the police and stay until they arrived. Also I would try to protect the child and keep the man's focus on me rather than the kid's until help arrived.


^This


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd keep on keeping on.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

If the person were near a car or something I'd take the license plate number. Call the police, and probably lose my shit. Probably interject by telling the child that they were being abused and they didn't have to take that. It wouldn't be smart to let on that I called the police because then they would bail so I'd probably try to keep them there.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Meowmixmuffin said:


> Probably interject by telling the child that they were being abused and they didn't have to take that.


How would this help?


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

LQ9 said:


> How would this help?


I never said it would help. The question wasn't, "What would you do to help in this situation?", it was "What would you do?". If I were faced with a situation like that I would be unimaginably upset and have an emotional outburst. Which, no, is not helpful, but it's what I would do. But in any case, interjecting would help by re-directing the abusers attention from the child to me.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

I wouldn't start punching the dude, but I would grab him by the collar and imply that I could easily do so if I wished to.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Phil said:


> I wouldn't start punching the dude, but I would grab him by the collar and imply that I could easily do so if I wished to.


If you made the face you're making in your profile picture, I imagine this would be fairly effective!


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

LQ9 said:


> If you made the face you're making in your profile picture, I imagine this would be fairly effective!


Probably without, too  I don't imagine the type of person that beats on a child to be any sort of man.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

As someone who was abused by their father as a child, such things make my blood boil. Assuming that the guy wasn't spanking and was hitting the child in an agressive manner I would call the cops tell them the situation then approach to diffuse. (I am not scared of being hit anymore so that would be a problem.) If it was a spanking or something along the lines I would still approach, not calling the cops, and diffuse the situation. That doesn't need to be happening in public, it puts strain on the people around them. (I would also glance over the child for any bruises that could possibly show abuse.)


----------

